

Augmented Reality - Going Mainstream - replicatorblog
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2009/04/augmented-reality-going-mainstream/

======
jrbedard
There's also Ubisoft's Assassin's Creed 2 teaser that just came out:
<http://assassinscreed.us.ubi.com/assassins-creed-2/teaser/> It contains
gameplay elements in the form of a flash 3D augmented reality teaser. Pretty
neat to promote a game.. and reusing 3D/textures assets from the game for
online advertising.

Here's a video : [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhvZJ-
nVRNA&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhvZJ-
nVRNA&feature=related)

~~~
replicatorblog
That is smart. Seems like a logical progression for any video game who already
have assets, animations, etc. ready to roll.

------
replicatorblog
Augmented Reality has great potential and will be a very important part of
making mass customization mainstream. Shopping in a world with new inventory
requires some good visualization tools.

